# KC Wood



## jaysq (Nov 11, 2013)

I have an old school stick burner. Live in K.C. MO. Buying wood at Ace 20$ a

bag 1 qubic ft. That way I could try all kinds of wood at small amounts. I find I like

an oak and apple mix. I guess what I am asking is where do you KC. smokers

get your wood at? Split, dry,ready to use and a true 1/4 or 1/2 cord. thanks J.













IMG_0002.JPG



__ jaysq
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_0011.JPG



__ jaysq
__ Nov 11, 2013






Yoder Chey.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2013)

Have you tried Craigslist?


----------



## rlk438 (Nov 12, 2013)

Craigslist. I know some people that sell fire wood  if you want I can check if the have any non mixed.  They sell for heat.  I also have farm fields that I can cut trees off of.  I am south of KC 30 min to an hour depending on where you are.  I have been looking for some fellow smokers to work with on cutting some wood.


----------



## jaysq (Nov 12, 2013)

I have been looking on Craigslist. I am not an expert, so I dont know the look of

good clean oak from pine. Most of the wood on C's is for heating. So you get a mix

of who knows what kind of wood. By the time I mix up my rub/sauce, buy trim and

ready meat. Than trust my food to feed my family I need to be sure of the

source of the wood I use. No fun setting your fire and it smells off and you got a

full packer ready to rock. Call me lazy I just would like to buy good quality

bbq wood out my way. I just do not have the time to cut and haul wood.

Well I'm going to check out A1 and the Wood Yard. Let you know how it goes.

Thank's for the replys.













P1020620.JPG



__ jaysq
__ Nov 12, 2013


















IMG_0009.JPG



__ jaysq
__ Nov 12, 2013


----------



## show me smoke (Nov 13, 2013)

http://woodyardbbq.com/wood/

Try this place it is in on 3001 Merrian Ln in kck...just off I 35 and lamar.  I bought wood there several years back and was satisfied with the quality.  I now have my own source of wood, white oak and apple..that I cut back home.


----------



## dean74 (Nov 13, 2013)

I buy all my wood at woodyard in merriam. Costs about a buck a stick, but im guessing thats still cheaper than what you have been paying.


----------



## jaysq (Nov 17, 2013)

Picked up a 1/4 cord of oak and 1/8 of hickory.













IMG_0022.JPG



__ jaysq
__ Nov 17, 2013






Not the best stacking on my part. To bad I put the hickory on the bottom left. Duh

35.00 per 1/8 cord. He is south of O.P. Has lots of wood. Some real nice cherry wood.

Its split, dry, clean 18 inch. I could send his info. if you like. thanks


----------



## dean74 (Nov 17, 2013)

Did he have any pecan?


----------



## jaysq (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not sure what he has Dean74. I saw alot of 1/8 cord stacked wood. I called

ahead and he had the wood I wanted stacked and ready waiting for me. What was

great, he it stacked in a perfect 1/8 face cut cord. So it wasn't a big pile of who

knows what you get. I think I might go back Sat. and pick up an 1/8 of cherry.

Hope this is not a party foul, his ph. 913-681-3291 He has a nice web site.

pm me for a link or give him a call. Super nice guy. Very nice wood. Very clean.

He was wrapping the wood in plastic to keep it dry and clean when I was loading up.

Also the wood is off the ground on a sheet of plywood. He cares. cheers J.


----------

